# My before and after pic :)



## ShanandBoc

Well 4 months this has taken me to drop 16kg.

I cant believe i did it.

Here is me 3 months after having DD, i wasnt much lighter when i started my weight loss journey.

Starting weight 81.5

Current weight 65.7

:happydance:

https://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m271/shans81/Clean%20eating/IMG_20121120_221250.jpg

before

https://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m271/shans81/Clean%20eating/2012-11-20221118.jpg

https://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m271/shans81/Clean%20eating/2012-11-20221059.jpg

after

Taken about 8 weeks ago

https://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m271/shans81/Clean%20eating/2012-10-10185458.jpg

Taken today

https://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m271/shans81/Clean%20eating/2012-11-20214851.jpg


----------



## lyricsop03

Congratulations!!! I'm in the middle of my weight loss journey so I know how hard it is! You look great!! :)


----------



## sarahandalan

looking good, well done :)


----------



## Ceejay123

Amazing! Congratulations


----------



## LoraLoo

You look fab, well done!

Have to say i feel a bit sorry for those poor dolls mind, dumped face down on the floor, its just like my house :haha: lol x


----------



## KatieKitty

You are absolutely gorgeous you look great, well done.


----------



## ShanandBoc

LoraLoo said:


> You look fab, well done!
> 
> Have to say i feel a bit sorry for those poor dolls mind, dumped face down on the floor, its just like my house :haha: lol x

Lol

Looks like a mass doll murder scene :haha:


----------



## porkypig

Well done! You look amazing!!! I've got 4 more lbs to lose and tips to get shot of the last bit of lard? Xx lol


----------



## Pinkirish

Well done hun, you look great.


----------



## ShanandBoc

porkypig said:


> Well done! You look amazing!!! I've got 4 more lbs to lose and tips to get shot of the last bit of lard? Xx lol

Hm not really, just keep at it.

I found it relatively easy to lose personally, my issue was clearly what i ate and how much i ate as thats what has helped me drop the weight, changing my diet.

All the best! :thumbup:


----------



## omfgski

.


----------



## xcited4mybump

congratulations on a fantastic transformation:happydance:you've worked really hard and you look great!!!!


----------



## stacey&bump

Well done on ur weight loss ! U must be so proud ! Bes great to see results


----------



## ShanandBoc

Thanks ladies. Others encouraged me so now its nice to encourage others and yeh i am proud although i find it hard to accept all these compliments, not used to it as ive been overweight for so long :thumbup:

Its the best feeling


----------



## amore

WOW! You are looking like one gorgeous momma! You have inspired me to start shifting my pregnancy weight. You must be so proud :)


----------



## babyhopesxx

Wow you look great, you must be so proud of yourself :)


----------



## JessPape

Way to go hun, You look amazing!!!


----------



## kkristennn

Congrats! You look so good!


----------



## mummy2 b

Wow you look amazing and well done for the weight loss!! Could you please tell me what sort of things your now eating please etc as I so want to loose weight but I'm just finding it so hard :( x


----------



## junogal2010

congratualtions - good for you!


----------



## ShanandBoc

mummy2 b said:


> Wow you look amazing and well done for the weight loss!! Could you please tell me what sort of things your now eating please etc as I so want to loose weight but I'm just finding it so hard :( x

Hey, just fresh healthy food as much as possible really.

Here is a bit of a menu plan thing i did for a friend :) If your not sure what anything means (cause im from Australia lol ) just let me know and ill explain further x



> The bread I buy is burgen dark rye or helgas wholemeal grain &#61514; I quite often use hummus instead of marg or butter. I dont really eat any cheese other than low fat cottage cheese or potato ( I have a few wedges on fish night) and I use full cream milk.
> I drink water 95% of the time but a couple of times a week ill have a glass of fruit juice. I dont drink any alcohol atm or very rarely!
> 
> I eat like this at least 80 -90% or all week and the weekend is my cheat days, but I try not to go too crazy!! I just eat whatever ive been craving guilt free! I also dont eat after dinner unless its in the weekend and we are at friends or watching a movie or something
> 
> Breakfast:-
> 
> No added sugar - All bran with banana (+milk), weetbix with banana (+milk) or muesli (+milk)
> Porridge with low fat natural yogurt, honey & fruit (banana, kiwi, pear, strawberries, raspberries)
> Natural yogurt with honey or cinnamon, fruit and sliced almonds
> Poached eggs with a side of baby spinach, cooked (in garlic) cherry tomatoes and mushrooms (if want extra energy have with slice of dark rye of wholemeal grain bread and /or baked beans)
> Scrambled eggs plain or with red onion and mushrooms on toast with hommus and avocado (can add beans if not enough)
> Omlette with above and salmon or tuna
> 
> Lunch:-
> 
> Rye Ryvitas with plain or flavored tuna and cottage cheese or avocado and tomato etc
> Soup
> Salad (ie  chicken with apple and walnuts and a honey mustard and balsamic dressing or beef marinated in sweet soy and fish sauce with pine nuts  for a few ideas)  whatever u like really!! I usually put herbs in it my faves in salads are mint, coriander or dill
> Occasionally ill have a dark rye or wholemeal grain sandwich with lemon pepper tuna or turkey, avocado and cottage cheese etc
> 
> 
> Dinners:-
> I have tweaked quite a few recipes to make them heaps healthier so u can do the same just improvise I guess with what u already make and limit portion size Serving size for meat is palm size
> 
> Home made pizzas on wholemeal pita bread (small one) - toppings like baby spinach, eggplant, pumpkin, feta, mushrooms, red capsicum, red onion, zucchini, sprinkle of cheddar cheese and fresh basil  can add chicken if u like &#61514;
> Home made yiros  on wholemeal pita (small) roast chicken, home made tzatziki , I buy container of tabouli and a little bbq sauce
> Chicken plain with steamed veg or garlic crumbed  whatever u like really  no creamy sauces tho!
> Steak plain or peppered with steam veg
> Roast beef or chicken, with steamed veg and a little gravy
> Home made lemon sauce on chicken with cous cous
> Beef stir fry  Beef cooked in sweet soy and fish sauce (I use leftovers for beef salad), onions and peanuts with brown rice and steamed veg
> Pasta bolognaise  I use half a jar tomato pasta sauce (naughty!) and a can of toms or u can make ur own, with heaps of veg and wholemeal fettuccine and a sprinkle of shaved parmesan on top and fresh basil
> Home made lean beef burgers on dark rye bread (I cut burgers through the middle after cooking so less meat) with baby spinach, onions, beetroot, avocado, mushrooms and tom sauce with a basic salad on the side
> Marinated Greek lamb salad
> King Prawn and avocado salad
> Gwinganna chicken salad  summer only or whenever mangoes are in season
> Oven baked salmon with salad and a handful of wedges or can make home made sweet potato wedges
> Enchiladas  I buy the pack and make as usual but only use a little of the salsa and a tiny sprinkle of cheese on mine and serve with salad
> 
> Anything along these lines and just watch portion sizes!
> 
> 
> Snacks:-
> 
> Fruit
> Nuts
> Corn cakes with st dalfour spread able fruit (jam)
> Wholemeal muffins with fruit or veg if ive made any  I dont add any sugar
> 
> Healthy take away ideas:-
> 
> The only take away I have had is Vietnamese cold rolls, sushi and sumo salad but you could have roast chicken (no skin) with salads from chicken shop etc
> 
> If u want any recipes let me know but thats all I eat for lunch and brekkie and some of the dinners I do , I just mix them up a bit so I dont get bored.


----------



## lindsmom12

I'm having trouble seeing the pictures but that is a great deal of weight you lost!! Thats really exciting, thank you for sharing!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations and well done!!


----------



## lindsmom12

you look fabulous!! keep up the great work you're inspiring!


----------



## ellismum

Wow! Well done! Xxx


----------



## ShanandBoc

Ive lost another almost 3 kg. Lst weigh in i was 62.9 (or 138 pounds)

All the eating over the past week tho and im feeling all bloated and like ive put it back on again. Pic taken boxing day....

https://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m271/shans81/375370_113430928826765_812170278_n2_zps4b33bc9a.jpg

Im pretty happy with my weight now, i wanted to get to low 60's. Now just to maintain it and tone up a little

I hate exercising :(


----------



## Michelle80

ShanandBoc said:


> Well 4 months this has taken me to drop 16kg.
> 
> I cant believe i did it.
> 
> Here is me 3 months after having DD, i wasnt much lighter when i started my weight loss journey.
> 
> Starting weight 81.5
> 
> Current weight 65.7
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> https://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m271/shans81/Clean%20eating/IMG_20121120_221250.jpg
> 
> before
> 
> https://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m271/shans81/Clean%20eating/2012-11-20221118.jpg
> 
> https://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m271/shans81/Clean%20eating/2012-11-20221059.jpg
> 
> after
> 
> Taken about 8 weeks ago
> 
> https://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m271/shans81/Clean%20eating/2012-10-10185458.jpg
> 
> Taken today
> 
> https://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m271/shans81/Clean%20eating/2012-11-20214851.jpg


They it brilliant well done!! You look fab! Also think you look great bigger too tbh :) did you loose the weight through just been a busy mum and breastfeeding? or did you exercise and diet??


----------



## RileysMummy

Wow you look amazing! x


----------



## Princess_K

Well done


----------

